# "field cannot be updated" (Access 2007) error message



## kimBQT7 (Jul 15, 2010)

I created a many-to-many relationship in Access using a linking table. I then queried the linked table and made a form which contained the many-to-many relationship. 

Everything worked fine until I tried to add a record in my subform, when I click inside the blank box I want to add a record into, I get the message "field cannot be updated." If I click "ok", I can then enter data into that box. 

How do I get rid of the error message?

THAAANKSSS


----------



## JimBoCol (Apr 5, 2010)

kimBQT7 said:


> I created a many-to-many relationship in Access using a linking table. I then queried the linked table and made a form which contained the many-to-many relationship.
> 
> Everything worked fine until I tried to add a record in my subform, when I click inside the blank box I want to add a record into, I get the message "field cannot be updated." If I click "ok", I can then enter data into that box.
> 
> ...


many ot many? Do you mean by chance one-to-many? 

At any rate, that error happens when you are tryiing to update the wrong side of the relationship. Select the field by the same name out of the slave table for the query, and it should work.

Hope this helps.
Jim.


----------

